# Grouping Shrubs by Variety



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm looking to spruce up my flowerbeds in the front of the house that faces north and the road. I'm located in Louisiana and currently have azaleas and a crepe myrtle. I took some roses out that were not in good shape. My question is should I just keep the azaleas together and on the other side of the walkway use gardenias or camelias? Need something that aren't too big and cover all the windows up.


----------

